# Speaking of Delicious



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Inspired by ConanHub's description of we women being delicious (and jiggly and soft and snug), that's also what my husband says. He says he notices when I drink my tea concoction and likes it, and that he can tell when I've eaten garlic although it's not unpleasant. I've always wondered about it. Maybe other women do too. 

So tell us:
What on earth do we taste like? 
And do women basically taste the same?

I got this tea (called tisane in France) years ago from the movie Le Divorce, wherein a lover told the Kate Hudson character to drink it to sweeten the juices.

Rose Hips
Mint
Orange zest

Other recipes also added:
Jasmine
Slices of cucumber

If you ask your wife to try this, tell us if you noticed and if you liked it.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

As long as you avoid asparagus.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr. Nail said:


> As long as you avoid asparagus.


I read that somewhere. You're confirming it for me.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

StarFires said:


> So tell us:
> What on earth do we taste like?
> And do women basically taste the same?


There is a comedian that does a routine about pitching the idea of "female" flavored jelly beans to the gourmet jelly bean makers. "If only those jelly bean executives would have been as enthusiastic as the audience I have tonight, I would have been a millionaire," is how that routine ends! 

The joke is funny because it addresses the issues some people have with sexual disgust. Once the comedian painted a picture of these uptight jelly bean executives, it was one of a group of people with some rather extreme sexual aversions to him strolling up into their headquarters with some samples he had made up all by himself for them to try.

So imagine yourself a gourmet jelly bean executive. Would you try one of this guy's "female" flavored samples of a new jelly bean?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Honestly, all ladies I've done this for have tasted fantastic.

Mrs. C is particularly wonderful. She eats like a forest animal so maybe that makes the difference but she probably is like a peach or nectarene without anything sharp or citrusy.

I could literally spend all day, with a couple breaks, ministering at her "alter".:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Mrs Doubt (Apr 23, 2019)

I might try this! My hubby rarely goes down south...maybe it's a taste thing. I shall be trying this tea!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

What does a lady smell like?

Whatever scented soap a lady uses.
Where one sticks their nose.

If smelling is done.....down south, it is a distinct and mild, pungent smell, an unmistakable odor. One rather pleasant when put into context. I put a 'u' in the word to the left, then decided against it! The (rules, >&*) forbid this.

A common smell noted, not especially unique. 
Even if you 'neek up on the furry rabbit'.

If I were to ask master smeller, Red Dog, I would need to write a book, not a Tale.


King Brian- 

PS:

Down South, lady leprechauns smell of green leeks, not yellow leaks. They use these in many of our ancient recipes. 

The younger ones smell of bubble gum....Ah, sorry, that is what I have been told by my younger fellows. But, then again, young males brag, and lie a lot.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I can definitely tell subtle differences in my wife depending on where she is in her cycle, how hydrated she is, what she has recently eaten. Not just in taste, but also texture.

Not really any different than what is far more openly talked about when it comes to men. The difference being that wheres women just get it all in one shot then it's done, men get to roll it around in their mouths and faces for how ever long.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

badsanta said:


> Would you try one of this guy's "female" flavored samples of a new jelly bean?


I had a joke about the homemade jelly bean being rebranded cod liver oil in a veggie cap, but decided against posting it.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

StarFires said:


> So tell us:
> What on earth do we taste like?
> And do women basically taste the same?


I’ve only performed on my wife, so no idea what’s common. The taste and smell is pleasant but unlike anything else I can think of. I always kiss my wife right after finishing 🙂

(Actually, one time I bought some stuffed pork from the butcher. I think it was bad. When cooking it, the smell from the oven smelled kind of like that...)



> I got this tea (called tisane in France) years ago from the movie Le Divorce, wherein a lover told the Kate Hudson character to drink it to sweeten the juices.
> 
> Rose Hips
> Mint
> ...


I’m tempted to ask her. But like the penis sleeve thing, maybe she’d feel insulted that I’m implying her taste isn’t great?


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

CraigBesuden said:


> I’ve only performed on my wife, so no idea what’s common. The taste and smell is pleasant but unlike anything else I can think of. I always kiss my wife right after finishing 🙂
> 
> (Actually, one time I bought some stuffed pork from the butcher. I think it was bad. When cooking it, the smell from the oven smelled kind of like that...)
> 
> ...


Try not to mention that she smells like bad pork. My helpful advice for the day. :smthumbup:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

As a woman, I've tasted myself in various ways. Of course I can't ever get as much as a guy can by having his face down there. But there are ways to get a nice big taste of it. I'm delish!

What does it taste like....hmmm....maybe like if you took some very diluted orange juice and add it to some tiny amount of aloe vera.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

CraigBesuden said:


> I’m tempted to ask her. But like the penis sleeve thing, maybe she’d feel insulted that I’m implying her taste isn’t great?


Yes, that makes sense and could be a risk. Good not to ask.



CraigBesuden said:


> I’ve only performed on my wife, so no idea what’s common. The taste and smell is pleasant but unlike anything else I can think of. I always kiss my wife right after finishing 🙂


Sooooooo NOT funny!!! lol


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> As a woman, I've tasted myself in various ways. Of course I can't ever get as much as a guy can by having his face down there. But there are ways to get a nice big taste of it. I'm delish!


Too many visuals for me to handle! lol



Faithful Wife said:


> What does it taste like....hmmm....maybe like if you took some very diluted orange juice and add it to some tiny amount of aloe vera.


But girlie, aloe vera tastes nasty.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

StarFires said:


> But girlie, aloe vera tastes nasty.


Oh, does it?

Hmmm....there is some other kind of gel inside of a plant that has just a nice fresh essence to it and barely any taste. I don't know what plant it is then, I always thought it was an aloe plant.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh, does it?
> 
> Hmmm....there is some other kind of gel inside of a plant that has just a nice fresh essence to it and barely any taste. I don't know what plant it is then, I always thought it was an aloe plant.


hmmm Might be. I never tasted it straight from the plant. I was talking about bottled aloe vera juice, which is surprisingly unpleasant. So you might be right.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Quote:
Originally Posted by CraigBesuden View Post

I’ve only performed on my wife, so no idea what’s common. The taste and smell is pleasant but unlike anything else I can think of. I always kiss my wife right after finishing 🙂

(Actually, one time I bought some stuffed pork from the butcher. I think it was bad. When cooking it, the smell from the oven smelled kind of like that...)


I’m tempted to ask her. But like the penis sleeve thing, maybe she’d feel insulted that I’m implying her taste isn’t great?



Nucking Futs said:


> Try not to mention that she smells like bad pork. My helpful advice for the day. :smthumbup:


 @craigsbesuden 

Best example of Prima Facie ever.

Go ahead and tell her. You've had enough sex for a good while will be her answer.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

StarFires said:


> hmmm Might be. I never tasted it straight from the plant. I was talking about bottled aloe vera juice, which is surprisingly unpleasant. So you might be right.


We've got a plant, the inner parts smell like arm pit. It's actually kinda gross.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> We've got a plant, the inner parts smell like arm pit. It's actually kinda gross.


And so I may have had to wrong plant when I made my other post. 

But I guess it will be funnier to just talk about how gross it is instead of let me adjust and figure out which plant it is I'm thinking of.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> And so I may have had to wrong plant when I made my other post.
> 
> But I guess it will be funnier to just talk about how gross it is instead of let me adjust and figure out which plant it is I'm thinking of.


Wasn't responding to you.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

OnTheFly said:


> Wasn't responding to you.


You were responding to Starfires who was responding to me.

But ok, sure.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Sugar and spice, and everything nice, or a nice rum drink.

Or bourbon, it depends.

Always good though.

Or my mustache in the afterparty, although i recognize that may be a chicken and egg thing.

PS I'm better after my 4th cup of coffee this morning. 
This morning was just hard slogging for some reason. To trudge, and all that.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Go ahead and tell her. You've had enough sex for a good while will be her answer.


....for forever will more likely be her answer. Or should be. lol


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh, does it?
> 
> Hmmm....there is some other kind of gel inside of a plant that has just a nice fresh essence to it and barely any taste. I don't know what plant it is then, I always thought it was an aloe plant.


What the hell, do people go around tasting things oozing from plants? Is that a thing?


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Nucking Futs said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, does it?
> ...


How did people figure out that licking certain frogs and eating certain mushrooms would get you high?


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

I have never been with another woman - so no idea about them. 

As for myself, I am very familiar with how I taste - for one, I regularly go down on my husband after intercourse, and two, I regularly “check” myself before sex. 

There is a fair amount of variation and multiple things effect my taste. 

Diet for sure. I avoid garlic, and onions, especially raw. Coffee changes both my taste and consistency. As does where I am in my cycle. 

Hydration again affects both taste and consistency, as does my state of arousal. 

Vaginas are naturally acidic - keeps them healthy hence the “tart” flavor. 

If I am quite aroused, hydrated and freshly showered, I have practically no taste. 

Catch me after a long day at work and post work out, I am going to be much more musky. 

And yes, asparagus should never be a part of a romantic dinner! While I don’t think it affects vaginal secretions, it does cause urine to have an unpleasant smell - and well, that is too close for comfort. 

Regarding diet - it’s basically the same for men and women. If you want to taste good eat lots of fruits and vegis, minimal or no meat or alcohol. No smoking. Stay hydrated and healthy.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> What the hell, do people go around tasting things oozing from plants? Is that a thing?


I'll just back out of the thread now and let you men talk.

My bad.

I was also going to share my thoughts on other women I've tasted but - - I get it - - I'll just be asking for more mocking if I do that.

Carry on.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'll just back out of the thread now and let you men talk.
> 
> My bad.
> 
> ...


Awww I'm so sorry. 

Nucking Futs, lots of plants are edible, so yes it's a thing. What Faithful Wife described would have been some kind of succulent plant, many of which are very juicy and, as she described, palatable. As I told her, I might be mistaken because I never ate directly from the aloe vera plant, I only drank the harvested juices that are sold in stores.

I used to walk by my neighbor's house and grab a handful of her mint plants out of the ground and eat them before I made it home. Many plants are delicious but some are not tasty at all, yet they still provide a lot of nutrition.

See what there is to learn before speaking? Would you mind apologizing to her, please?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'll just back out of the thread now and let you men talk.
> 
> My bad.
> 
> ...


Awww I'm so sorry. 

@Nucking Futs, lots of plants are edible, so yes it's a thing. What Faithful Wife described would have been some kind of succulent plant, many of which are very juicy and, as she described, palatable. As I told her, I might be mistaken because I never ate directly from the aloe vera plant, I only drank the harvested juices that are sold in stores.

I used to walk by my neighbor's house and grab a handful of her mint plants out of the ground and eat them before I made it home. Many plants are delicious but some are not tasty at all, yet they still provide a lot of nutrition.

See what there is to learn before speaking? Would you mind apologizing to her, please?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

So for me, it's not just the taste (which varies from eh, nothing there, to extremely enticing) but also the texture. Sometimes everything is just so, what, pliable? Engorged? The two are somewhat at odds with each other. I don't know how to describe it, but sometimes it just feels like it's waiting and willing. Ready to be licked, to be sucked, to have attention paid to it. Once in a while it begins like that, but usually it takes a bit of enticement. When this happens, the end result is inevitable. Unless I really screw up and rush things. 

For me, that's almost thrilling. No, it really is thrilling. I live for that moment, that feeling that she's ready, that it can't be stopped. That's far more important than taste, to me.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'll just back out of the thread now and let you men talk.
> 
> My bad.
> 
> ...


Rendered senseless.....

Congratulations.:wink2:

BTW, I am of course curious.....


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

StarFires said:


> Awww I'm so sorry.
> 
> @Nucking Futs, lots of plants are edible, so yes it's a thing. What Faithful Wife described would have been some kind of succulent plant, many of which are very juicy and, as she described, palatable. As I told her, I might be mistaken because I never ate directly from the aloe vera plant, I only drank the harvested juices that are sold in stores.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty condescending post.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Rendered senseless.....
> 
> Congratulations.:wink2:
> 
> BTW, I am of course curious.....


I am too.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Nucking Futs said:


> That's a pretty condescending post.


I don't think so but I can tell you I didn't mean for it to be. It was meant to be food for thought because you made fun of her saying something that you didn't know about.

But what you thought of my post didn't preclude you from apologizing to her.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'll just back out of the thread now and let you men talk.
> 
> My bad.
> 
> ...


Aww Faithful, I’m sorry things got kinda sensitive here. It’s a sad state of affairs when we can’t even discuss the deliciousness of ***** without people getting all snippy and testy testicles about it.

If it’s any consolation, I’m pretty sure you taste like watermelon Jolly Ranchers and manna from heaven combined. So don’t worry about it.

And I think you may have been thinking of the blue agave, which looks similar to aloe but is sweet and has been called aguamiel or "honey water", which I think could be used as a lovely description of lady nectar.

Hope people stop arguing and just get back to discussing the scents, sensations, and succulence to be found in the Garden of Eatin’.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> Aww Faithful, I’m sorry things got kinda sensitive here. It’s a sad state of affairs when we can’t even discuss the deliciousness of ***** without people getting all snippy and testy testicles about it.
> 
> If it’s any consolation, I’m pretty sure you taste like watermelon Jolly Ranchers and manna from heaven combined. So don’t worry about it.
> 
> ...


That was soooo kewl! Thanks


----------

